# KODI 18 not coming to FreeBSD?



## recluce (Sep 30, 2019)

I was wondering why the FreeBSD port of KODI is still stuck at 17.6 (with a number of maintenance updates released this year), while KODI 18 was released in January 2019. Is it just lack of time on the maintainer's part or is there a deeper reason? 
BTW, the developer builds of KODI on FreeBSD are already following KODI 19.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 30, 2019)

Probably abandoned by the maintainer. You can open a bug report about that.


----------



## recluce (Sep 30, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> Probably abandoned by the maintainer. You can open a bug report about that.



There were eight updates this year, but only one appears to be by the maintainer. Could you do me the favour to check the commit history for kodi at freshports and let me know if this looks like the port is abandoned? If that appears to be the case, I would gladly open a bug report.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 30, 2019)

That surely is abandoned.


----------



## recluce (Sep 30, 2019)

As a first step, I have emailed the maintainer. Let's see if I'll get an answer.


----------



## recluce (Sep 30, 2019)

I got a reply from the maintainer, he has abandoned the port. Is there any special format to report an abandoned port on the bug tracker?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 30, 2019)

No, just open the PR , tell the maintainer told you he/she abandoned the port etc. and ask to return the port to the pool (or ask to maintain it). 

I will not get that to fix because I am currently too busy with others things. 

This is pretty awful when some maintainer just abbandon a port without noticing it because we don't get the notice the port is out-of-date, just he/she.


----------



## recluce (Oct 1, 2019)

I have raised this as a bug and asked to return the port to the pool. While I can get stuff compiled, I am not a coder - so I probably would not make a good maintainer.

PR 240950

BTW, the notice about the bug is going to the maintainer not maintaining the port.


----------



## BuzzMarshall (Oct 1, 2019)

Probably just a lack of interest as to a lot of people switching or dabbling in linux any of the BSD's is to a large part unknown or just not enough public support to encourage peeps to look at it...

Even myself over the years have spent so many years in the typical linux environment that it was only recently i decided to come back to bsd derivatives because of some conversations with other devoted bsd users... I actually started out on the bsd's in the old days and moved to slackware and then out of conveniance of other sources got stuck in the debian/ubuntu rut...

My current efforts right now are on ARM support and having Kodi running on the current level of Arm driven SBC's and have made quite a bit of headway as i can compile and run the newest sources of kodi on the N2 and RockchipPro 64 boards but still have a few issues to solve... i basically just took the bsd github sources and created my own local build and keep patching and adding the missing peices as i found there really wasn't all that much current bsd information on either the ARM or Kodi...

Time is my issue as i have a couple of other projects nearing completion using Freebsd and the SBC's that have to take priority and the others i usually work with are busy as well on other projects... Usually we stay private as were not social creatures by nature but i joined here awhile back just to watch and see if and how many others take a interest in the Arm/Bsd thing...

Hopefully later in the fall we will put up a github and expose some of what we are working on to help others get a foot hold and move forward...  best wishes, nice to see you interested...


----------

